# How long does RC paper take to to expire?



## stone_family3 (Jan 23, 2010)

I was given several boxes of never opened RC Paper however it was very old but I don't know the exact. Only one pack of 25ct had a date written on it which said 1995. I opened the pack and it appears to be bad. The lady I got them from said she couldn't remember when she bought them but they were kept dry in her basement. The fiber based paper worked wonderfully and I was hoping the other boxes were fiber as well but alas they weren't. 

Is there an expiration date?


----------



## y0aimee (Mar 2, 2010)

If you opened the pack of papers and exposed them to light, then they are all ruined.


----------



## ann (Mar 2, 2010)

it will depend on the brand, and how they have been stored.
A basement could mean anything.

if the paper is fogged it will be some shade of gray. You could always make photograms for fun from the fogged paper.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 4, 2010)

The date at which paper becomes perceptably fogged depends upon storage conditions -- primarily temperature.

The classic test for fogging is to place half of a sheet in developer for 2 minutes and then process it and the other half piece through your normal stop bath, fixer, wash and dry procedure.  Then compare the two.


----------

